# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  What does it mean?

## kt_81

Hi, 
I've bought a book a couple of days ago and now I wonder what the arabic word(s?) on the cover do(es) actually mean?  http://ec1.images-amazon.com/images/I/5 ... SS500_.jpg

----------


## Yazeed

> Hi, 
> I've bought a book a couple of days ago and now I wonder what the arabic word(s?) on the cover do(es) actually mean?  http://ec1.images-amazon.com/images/I/5 ... SS500_.jpg

 Actually, it's Pashtu, not Arabic.  But the word itself is Arabic, so..  
It reads "Infijari" (explosive, explodable(?)).  It's a warning of some sort that they put on oil tanks. Something like "flammable"

----------


## kt_81

I have completely forgotten to answer, sorry. 
Thanks, Yazeed. I must confess that it looked the same for me, but now as I checked it at Wiki Pashtu characters seem to look 'less complex'.  ::  
I have another one: http://img108.imageshack.us/img108/8571 ... acknm5.gif 
What is the title of the track nr. 10? It's supposed to mean 'human warmth', I think. I also would need this in text form in Arabic.

----------


## Yazeed

> I have completely forgotten to answer, sorry. 
> Thanks, Yazeed. I must confess that it looked the same for me, but now as I checked it at Wiki Pashtu characters seem to look 'less complex'.  
> I have another one: http://img108.imageshack.us/img108/8571 ... acknm5.gif 
> What is the title of the track nr. 10? It's supposed to mean 'human warmth', I think. I also would need this in text form in Arabic.

 LOL.  Wrong translation.  They translated it as 'human heat.'

----------


## kt_81

And could you write it down in English transcription and Arabic, please?  ::

----------


## penguinhead

Yazeed, its not Infijarii, its Inzihari. I do not speak Pashto and do not know what it means but I can trust my transliteration. 
I don't have an Arabic jeyboard right now but the characters are alif ... noon ... zuad (dhuad in Arabic) .... he ..... alif ....rhe .... yeh respectively (from right to left)

----------


## Yazeed

Well as a native speaker of Arabic the word immediately sounded like "infijari," which, incidentally, means inflammable, explosive.  Although on a second glace I think I missed the dot under the "j".  I don't know the word that you posted, probably a purely Pashtu/Indo-Iranian word.

----------

